# F1 Rio Colubre Pumilio



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Recently imported some pumilio into Canada and for myself I got a nice group of F1 Rio Colubre. They are in quarantine now. When they end up in their final home I'll share some photos of that viv. For now, some photos of the frogs!





































Found this nice big clutch last night!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Pretty stoked to be first on your list for these guys.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

You got it buddy. Hopefully I can hook ya up this summer!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

A few more photos now that they are in their permanent viv and have colored up again.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

And a viv shot


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

I REALLY like those. The viv looks great also.

Good luck.


----------



## --Mark-- (Nov 25, 2014)

Love those frogs. How big is the viv?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks! It is an 18x18x24.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

So purdy! I love how bright they are compared to others I've seen. Must be the brisk Canadian air...


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice! How many do you have in there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Current there is a group of 5 which I think is 2.3.

Certainly not the typical setup for pumilio, I am well aware, but I am following Robert Nhan's guidance on how he has his group setup. Carefully monitoring for aggression and will reduce the group if needed.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I am trying to do a similar group with pumilio, I'm interested to see how they work out for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Gibbs.JP said:


> So purdy! I love how bright they are compared to others I've seen. Must be the brisk Canadian air...


Thanks man. Yeah it's definitely the brisk air!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Damon Ryan said:


> I am trying to do a similar group with pumilio, I'm interested to see how they work out for you


I'll keep this thread updated with any progress.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Father's Day surprises 










And another clutch from a different female


----------



## Tweezy (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice frogs and viv. I have always been interested in pumilio


----------



## spikeizzy77 (Nov 8, 2016)

Stunning frogs


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

First froglet has emerged.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

He looks like a ball of glitter. So beautiful!


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

I love your baby! That is a pretty frog!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

My favorite male climing around and 2 more froglets that just came out. Going to lose track really fast with this group that has 2-3 females.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Any aggression within the group? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

That is one stunning froglet! Congratulations! I wish they would keep a bit of that gold through adulthood. It's still neat watching them change as they mature, though. The photos in this thread are great, too.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Damon Ryan said:


> Any aggression within the group?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None! These are my first pumilio, so I was a bit worried about the larger group due to all of the info I've read, but it's been very smooth so far. Two males call daily, sometimes at the same time. I have two confirmed females as well and then there is one unknown that doesn't call and has not transported tadpoles. I suspect it is a very passive male.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Woodswalker said:


> That is one stunning froglet! Congratulations! I wish they would keep a bit of that gold through adulthood. It's still neat watching them change as they mature, though. The photos in this thread are great, too.


Thanks!

I do have two adults in the group that have some gold remaining on their heads, especially with a bit of light shining on them. Nothing near what that froglet has though. These two below are very different than the other 3 in my group, who are completely blue and black/dark blue.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

What is their behavior like compared to how you thought they might be based on what you'd read or heard before you got them?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

I was expecting that I would need to reduce the group to 1.1, 1.2 or 2.1 due to aggression or egg eating. I still may run into that problem in the future, but its been around 6 months and many froglets later with no problems.

I was also expecting that they would be shy, like my other frogs (fantastica! ), but they're certainly much bolder than fants.

I hope to add another couple of pumilio locales in the future!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

My nicest female and updated viv shot. Started pulling 3-4 month old froglets out this week. These guys are productive!


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

nice frogs. i wish some day to pair up my male with a female. he calls every day.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)




----------

